
Inside The Netflix/Comcast Deal and What The Media Is Getting Very Wrong - TarpitCarnivore
http://blog.streamingmedia.com/2014/02/media-botching-coverage-netflix-comcast-deal-getting-basics-wrong.html
======
bifrost
"Given that Netflix has many options to buy transit from many different
transit providers, why would they pay more? They wouldn’t."

Spot on. This is why most reporting about the issue has been wrong. Granted
this article isn't perfect, its shows much more insight than others.

~~~
TarpitCarnivore
What I appreciated was they he calls himself out for not being a true expert,
but did his best to understand the situation.

~~~
bifrost
No kidding. His take was much more accurate than others AFAIK.

------
Sweeet
I love how this was pushed to the bottom.

